# UK driving test still required or a NZ driving licence can be exchanged for UK



## Chloe_UK (7 mo ago)

Hi there, 
I have a NZ driving licence. I see I can exchange my NZ licence for an UK one. But how long will this exchanged licence last? Will I still need to sit in an UK driving test? 

many thanks


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I think you've posted to the wrong forum. It sounds like you're asking about UK laws.


----------

